# What paranormal mystery fascinates you?



## Gracie

And that you wish you could solve?


----------



## Pennywise

I don't have any specific instance to your query. I thought you were asking in a more general sense about the myriad of paranormal phenomena, in which case, as much as all of it is interesting to one degree or another, the one that I find most fascinating and mind-screwing is "remote viewing".


----------



## shart_attack

The Bermuda Triangle.

Or the mystery behind the mojo of "The Most Interesting Man in the World".


----------



## Gracie

Pennywise said:


> I don't have any specific instance to your query. I thought you were asking in* a more general sense about the myriad of paranormal phenomena*, in which case, as much as all of it is interesting to one degree or another, the one that I find most fascinating and mind-screwing is "remote viewing".



Yes to the bold. ANY mystery that could be construed as paranormal.

Bermuda Triangle is a good one. 

And what about that treasure shaft that nobody can get to? I don't think it is paranormal, but it IS a mystery.


----------



## Pennywise

Gracie said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any specific instance to your query. I thought you were asking in* a more general sense about the myriad of paranormal phenomena*, in which case, as much as all of it is interesting to one degree or another, the one that I find most fascinating and mind-screwing is "remote viewing".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to the bold. ANY mystery that could be construed as paranormal.
> 
> Bermuda Triangle is a good one.
> 
> *And what about that treasure shaft that nobody can get to?* I don't think it is paranormal, but it IS a mystery.
Click to expand...


Is that the one they did as an episode of IN SEARCH OF?


----------



## shart_attack

Pennywise said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any specific instance to your query. I thought you were asking in* a more general sense about the myriad of paranormal phenomena*, in which case, as much as all of it is interesting to one degree or another, the one that I find most fascinating and mind-screwing is "remote viewing".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to the bold. ANY mystery that could be construed as paranormal.
> 
> Bermuda Triangle is a good one.
> 
> *And what about that treasure shaft that nobody can get to?* I don't think it is paranormal, but it IS a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the one they did as an episode of IN SEARCH OF?
Click to expand...


With Leonard Nimoy narrating, yeah.


----------



## Gracie

Yup. Seems whomever did it made sure to leave booby traps where it floods.


----------



## Pennywise

Gracie said:


> Yup. Seems whomever did it made sure to leave booby traps where it floods.



I recently purchased the entire series on DVD and had not seen the show since I was a teen in the 70's. Just saw that one a month or so ago and was fascinated by it.

IN SEARCH OF actually holds up really well. Love it.


----------



## Gracie

I miss The X Files. Not the latter ones....the ones BEFORE they went all Alien. The stories were cool...well...some were downright gross. Like that redneck family! Oy. And that russian guy that fell in the sewer and turned into this icky germ thing. But that is tv that is just stories. 

Myth Hunters is a good show. That's where I got the idea for the Russian Yeti thread. 9 hikers...torn apart. One was missing its eyes..another just her tongue.


----------



## Mr. H.

Elvis burnt toast.


----------



## alanbmx123

Ancient aliens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LadySunshine

I think that many of the things we describe as paranormal are fascinating, and it is hard to choose one that I would put at the top of the list. I have been mulling the answer over in my mind for the last day, trying to decide which I would most like to know.
I think the one that affects me personally the most, is the one I would most like to understand better. 

That one would be maybe described and divine intervention, answer to prayer, or maybe a process of our unconscious mind.  Let me give you an example.

When I was a little girl, our family was driving to a nearby town on the highway. It was an old, windy road in some places, and one place was a blind "S" curve, where you went under the concrete train overpass as you went through the blind curve. 
Just as we got to the underpass, my mother suddenly pulled off the road and stopped. Before we could even ask her why she stopped, a large semi-truck that was transporting a double load of cars came towards us through the underpass, barely missing thee concrete wall on OUR side of the road.
 If we had not stopped when we did, we would have literally been smashed between the semi and the concrete wall ! ! 

Later, I asked my mom how she knew to stop right then.  She said that sometimes God would tell her  to do (or, in this case, not do) something, and she was just obeying what he told her.  
This was only one instance of this happening in our lives, but a very unforgettable one for me. I try to listen to that "inner voice" , and sometimes , I hear it, sometimes not.


----------



## Marianne

Gracie said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any specific instance to your query. I thought you were asking in* a more general sense about the myriad of paranormal phenomena*, in which case, as much as all of it is interesting to one degree or another, the one that I find most fascinating and mind-screwing is "remote viewing".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to the bold. ANY mystery that could be construed as paranormal.
> 
> Bermuda Triangle is a good one.
> 
> *And what about that treasure shaft that nobody can get to? *I don't think it is paranormal, but it IS a mystery.
Click to expand...



Oak Island Treasure - the world's greatest treasure hunt - Home


----------



## Marianne

Ghosts in general.


----------



## shart_attack

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydFBt25Wx1M]Aleister Crowley's Boleskine House[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZLlBof5j7s]Aleister Crowley's Boleskine House, part two[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOg81_-Wk6s]Aleister Crowley's Boleskine House, part three[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7jn4nuezYM]Aleister Crowley's Boleskine House, part four[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow

My toilet gets clogged even when no one has used it, it must be that tommyknocker...with Tracy Lords, oh yeah!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Politico

Gracie said:


> What paranormal mystery fascinates you?



None of them. No one has ever provided any proof the paranormal exists.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Gracie said:


> And that you wish you could solve?



The Bible fascinates me.  I wish I could solve all of its arcane mysteries...


----------



## Grandma

Dimensional gates.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Gracie said:


> And that you wish you could solve?



Where paranormal 'reality' is concerned I'm a lot happier keeping it a mystery. If ghosts for example really existed wouldn't that then be a massive security issue? How would government and business respond to such a risk? 

If the UFO debate qualifies as paranormal, I'm equally happy with it being unknown. If aliens really are buzzing around Earth and/or governments are working with them, that'd be more than a little disconcerting. What are the aliens doing that they're working with some humans, but only in secret? That doesn't sound good. Conversely, if aliens aren't here, then what's the whole thing all about? Most are insane, some is government disinformation? That actually makes sense but is kinda depressing.

Sometimes knowing isn't preferable to believing.


----------



## jacobwhite08

Black hole.


----------



## Gracie

jacobwhite08 said:


> Black hole.



Yeah. That one is a doozy!


----------



## shart_attack

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXdgvMuItMw]Super Creepy Storm Sounds in Finland[/ame]


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I'm so serial.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

jacobwhite08 said:


> Black hole.



Of all the ways I wish I could die....Geronimo!


----------



## Mount Brocken

I don't know.  That is a good one.  I think there are some mysteries that cannot be solved since they are metaphysical phenomena that one seeks physical proof of, which is impossible.  However, as to physical mysteries, maybe Loch Ness or Bigfoot, or maybe whether there are fairies that exist in some hyper physical state that are _seen_ from time to time.


----------



## Mount Brocken

Although the funniest beast thing I have heard about sightings of is this one.  BATSQUATCH  HA HA HA


----------



## Abishai100

*Dragons: Spiritual Eeriness*

Crypto-biological investigations into the evolutionary existence of dragon-like creatures are intriguing.  Dragon stories seem to combine elements of paranormalism with elements of spiritualism in an odd but interesting way.  Christians reference dragons to talk about moral corruption in everyday life.

So to begin, I have three stories about lifestyle pseudo-spiritual paranormalism that are haunting:

1. Two hippies in 1960s San Francisco were competing for the affections of a beautiful European gypsy woman, and one man sabotaged the other and people cheered him on, since they were fascinated psychologically by the competition for a beautiful and exotic gypsy.

2. A wild movie star whose decadent lifestyle was 'overlooked' by adoring fans hypnotized by the power of cinema.

3. A narcotics-smuggling stewardess flying through the eerie Bermuda Triangle (the cryptic region in the North Atlantic where rumors of disappearing vessels abound) on her work flight thought she saw an angel outside the plane window and believed the angel was warning her of impending doom.

Such pseudo-spiritualism paranoia story characters perhaps comprise a modern age legion of over-indulgence euphoria, a metaphysical battle notion presented in the conflagration-spirit Hollywood (USA) movie "Army of Darkness" (1992).

So I guess what haunts me are stories about spiritual ditches or ghostly 'lakes of fire.'  They seem religious but feel haunting. There must be some coincidence between folk tales of ghosts and Christian references of the Holy Ghost.  Such connections make stories about dragons feel very relevant to our times and also timelessly haunting.

Dragons move like serpents but can fly and breathe fire and have been used by Christians to characterize imagination corruption.  Of course, Batman (DC Comics) can tackle dragons!





Dragon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sherry

I want to be part of a ghost hunting team.


----------



## PredFan

The only thing about them that fascinates me is why people believe them.


----------



## Dalia

Marianne said:


> Ghosts in general.


The same response + the reason of were living in the universe.


----------



## PredFan

Gracie said:


> And that you wish you could solve?



I'm a complete skeptic as far as the paranormal, but solving them, that's an idea I think would be fun.


----------



## Vastator

Werewolves, and Vampires... Seems like back in the day, all kinds of people claimed contact with them, or were victims of them. Now? None. Nada. Zip. Zilch. Nothing...
Did they all die off? Now it's all UFO abductions, and aliens... Hmmm...
 Could all the above be total B.S.? I suspect the answer is yes. The only real question is,"why did people believe this nonsense to begin with"?


----------



## HenryBHough

The Bridgewater Triangle.

Inside the Bridgewater Triangle

A lot of what has happened within the Fall River/Freetown State Forest is NOT in any way paranormal. It's a dumping ground for stuff like safes stolen from businesses and ripped open.  For druggies to shoot up and maim/kill each other.  In my younger days I frequented "The Ledge" - rarely after dark.  These days many of the fire roads have been allowed to deteriorate to the point where going in there in anything other than a big-tired 4WD vehicle is pretty much impossible.   Even the paved roads (Copicut Rd., Bell Rock Rd.) have become near impassible. I was through there last October in a mid-sized car and spent nearly 2 hours navigating less than 3 miles of the paved roads mostly dodging craters cleverly disguised as potholes.


----------



## Chuz Life

Gracie said:


> *What paranormal mystery fascinates you?
> *
> And that you wish you could solve?



The willful ignorance of the left. 

Specifically as it pertains to the left's ability to deny / dehumanize rights and personhood to children in the womb 0 even as they demand rights and protections for fish, whales, spotted owls and even trees.


----------



## Gracie

Did you get lost here in USMB? Take the political crap to the political forums please.


----------



## Chuz Life

Gracie said:


> Did you get lost here in USMB? Take the political crap to the political forums please.



Not lost at all and I wasn't even being (intentionally) political. 

I gave my most honest answer to the op. The first one that came to mind.


----------



## Chuz Life

"*What paranormal mystery fascinates you? *

And that you wish you could solve?"


Paranormal is a name given to things that can not be explained by science. 

In my opinion, everything can (eventually) be explained by science. Even if science doesn't have the ability to do so, yet. So, I would use "paranormal" as only a temporary descriptor. 

That said, from what I can tell, scientists have not yet been able to fully understand how magnets and magnetism actually works, why it works, etc. 

This is remarkable given we all use magnets in hundreds of ways every day of our lives. 

I would really like to understand how magnets work.


----------



## Votto

shart_attack said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any specific instance to your query. I thought you were asking in* a more general sense about the myriad of paranormal phenomena*, in which case, as much as all of it is interesting to one degree or another, the one that I find most fascinating and mind-screwing is "remote viewing".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to the bold. ANY mystery that could be construed as paranormal.
> 
> Bermuda Triangle is a good one.
> 
> *And what about that treasure shaft that nobody can get to?* I don't think it is paranormal, but it IS a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the one they did as an episode of IN SEARCH OF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Leonard Nimoy narrating, yeah.
Click to expand...


Especially today


----------



## Votto

I suppose the craziest thing I ever heard about was a guy who had been blind since birth had a near death experience and when he returned to his body knew what it was like to see for the first time and described activity around the area that was going on during the time he had left his body.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Gracie said:


> And that you wish you could solve?



The Mystery of the Black Knight Satellite.


----------



## Gracie

I forgot all about this thread. Thanks for bumping it.


----------



## PredFan

I do not believe in the paranormal at all. It's just an attempt to explain what one doesn't understand. All of them fascinate me though, most of them have been solved.


----------



## AveryJarhman

George Knapp is an award winning Las Vegas television investigative journalist, news anchor, and Coast 2 Coast radio host. Back in the late 80s George brought us Bob Lazar.

After years of listening to George Knapp interview folks on C2C about a variety of topics, I trust him. After Art moved on, George is the only C2C host I continued tuning in.

The *Skinwalker* story isn't as much fun as the Bob Lazar saga, though it is pretty fascinating when considering the measures and time taken to investigate the phenomenon.

*"SKINWALKER RANCH : presentation by George Knapp with Q&A"*


Peace.


----------



## g5000

Gracie said:


> And that you wish you could solve?


The one mystery I wish I could solve is why there are so many people who believe in the paranormal when reality is way more interesting.


----------



## TheParser

I wonder why there are some people who write books and appear on TV claiming that they can communicate with the dead.

I cannot understand how those people can be so cruel as to deceive grieving family members who pay them for this "ability."

One of their critics has labeled them "grief vampires."


----------



## Muhammed

Gracie said:


> And that you wish you could solve?


I'm a professional cement mason and also a Freemason. So I know a lot about building.

I know how to make the Great Pyramid of  Giza. I understand the physics involved in the process. I also understand how many other ancient neolithic megalithic longstanding stone age monuments were made all over the globe.

The stuff that baffles me is shit like this...






WTF?

Generally, I don't travel to shithole countries, but if there is ever political stability there in my lifetime, I want to check this out.


----------



## Crixus

Gracie said:


> And that you wish you could solve?




Skin walkers and black eyed children. I have been all around where skin walkers are supposed to haunt and never saw a thing. Same with black eyed children.


----------



## miketx

Gracie said:


> And that you wish you could solve?


How democrats are created. How much does Beelzebub play in it?


----------



## Picaro

I always watch that *Mothman* movie when it comes around on TV. *Coast To Coast AM* is also a nice break from the news for a while some nights; lots of laughs, since many of the callers also seem to post here.


----------



## Picaro

Muhammed said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that you wish you could solve?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a professional cement mason and also a Freemason. So I know a lot about building.
> 
> I know how to make the Great Pyramid of  Giza. I understand the physics involved in the process. I also understand how many other ancient neolithic megalithic longstanding stone age monuments were made all over the globe.
> 
> The stuff that baffles me is shit like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Generally, I don't travel to shithole countries, but if there is ever political stability there in my lifetime, I want to check this out.
Click to expand...


What is that? I've seen it before, but forgot what and where it was. Obviously in Fez country somewhere.


----------



## Muhammed

Picaro said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that you wish you could solve?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a professional cement mason and also a Freemason. So I know a lot about building.
> 
> I know how to make the Great Pyramid of  Giza. I understand the physics involved in the process. I also understand how many other ancient neolithic megalithic longstanding stone age monuments were made all over the globe.
> 
> The stuff that baffles me is shit like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Generally, I don't travel to shithole countries, but if there is ever political stability there in my lifetime, I want to check this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is that? I've seen it before, but forgot what and where it was. Obviously in Fez country somewhere.
Click to expand...

It is the Temple of Jupiter in Baalbek Lebanon. It just seems like overkill. Were the ancient Romans just showing off? Trying to milk the job?

A my block is bigger than yours contest between rival lodges of stone masons?

Who knows? 

Or perhaps it was ancient aliens....


----------



## The Purge

Missing 411- Hunters, David Paulides discusses current events,

Paulides has been chronically keeping a running account of these stories of mysterious disappearances for more than 10 years now. There are many such tales on YouTube. Here is his latest short video but I find them, and the reasons these do happen intriguing, what do YOU think?


----------



## sam5971

most haunted place


----------



## LA RAM FAN

shart_attack said:


> The Bermuda Triangle.
> 
> Or the mystery behind the mojo of "The Most Interesting Man in the World".


Oh yeah that’s one that totally fascinates me.sucks not knowing the truth on that one.


----------



## g5000

Gracie said:


> And that you wish you could solve?


There is only one paranormal mystery which fascinates me.  It fascinates me that there are so many people credulous enough to believe in any of that horseshit.


----------



## g5000

PredFan said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that you wish you could solve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a complete skeptic as far as the paranormal, but solving them, that's an idea I think would be fun.
Click to expand...

I spent many years debunking the "paranormal".  However, getting a bleever to give up their flawed belief systems is as difficult as getting the proverbial camel through the eye of a needle.


----------



## g5000

PredFan said:


> I do not believe in the paranormal at all. It's just an attempt to explain what one doesn't understand. All of them fascinate me though, most of them have been solved.


----------



## Dalia

Nobody knows what happens after death so we can say that it does not exist for the fact of saying it but when we see something paranormal we can wonder what happens after it is quite normal


----------



## Shawnee_b

Where is Jimmy Hoffa?


----------



## Paranormal Conviction

LadySunshine Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------



## Paranormal Conviction

LadySunshine said:


> I think that many of the things we describe as paranormal are fascinating, and it is hard to choose one that I would put at the top of the list. I have been mulling the answer over in my mind for the last day, trying to decide which I would most like to know.
> I think the one that affects me personally the most, is the one I would most like to understand better.
> 
> That one would be maybe described and divine intervention, answer to prayer, or maybe a process of our unconscious mind.  Let me give you an example.
> 
> When I was a little girl, our family was driving to a nearby town on the highway. It was an old, windy road in some places, and one place was a blind "S" curve, where you went under the concrete train overpass as you went through the blind curve.
> Just as we got to the underpass, my mother suddenly pulled off the road and stopped. Before we could even ask her why she stopped, a large semi-truck that was transporting a double load of cars came towards us through the underpass, barely missing thee concrete wall on OUR side of the road.
> If we had not stopped when we did, we would have literally been smashed between the semi and the concrete wall ! !
> 
> Later, I asked my mom how she knew to stop right then.  She said that sometimes God would tell her  to do (or, in this case, not do) something, and she was just obeying what he told her.
> This was only one instance of this happening in our lives, but a very unforgettable one for me. I try to listen to that "inner voice" , and sometimes , I hear it, sometimes not.


Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------



## Paranormal Conviction

Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


LadySunshine said:


> I think that many of the things we describe as paranormal are fascinating, and it is hard to choose one that I would put at the top of the list. I have been mulling the answer over in my mind for the last day, trying to decide which I would most like to know.
> I think the one that affects me personally the most, is the one I would most like to understand better.
> 
> That one would be maybe described and divine intervention, answer to prayer, or maybe a process of our unconscious mind.  Let me give you an example.
> 
> When I was a little girl, our family was driving to a nearby town on the highway. It was an old, windy road in some places, and one place was a blind "S" curve, where you went under the concrete train overpass as you went through the blind curve.
> Just as we got to the underpass, my mother suddenly pulled off the road and stopped. Before we could even ask her why she stopped, a large semi-truck that was transporting a double load of cars came towards us through the underpass, barely missing thee concrete wall on OUR side of the road.
> If we had not stopped when we did, we would have literally been smashed between the semi and the concrete wall ! !
> 
> Later, I asked my mom how she knew to stop right then.  She said that sometimes God would tell her  to do (or, in this case, not do) something, and she was just obeying what he told her.
> This was only one instance of this happening in our lives, but a very unforgettable one for me. I try to listen to that "inner voice" , and sometimes , I hear it, sometimes not.


Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------

